# Anyone been frog gigging yet this year?



## fulldraw74 (May 27, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has been yet. I'm just now starting to hear them around the house at night and plan on giving it a try in the next week or so.....


----------



## deerhunter2222 (May 27, 2007)

I went this past friday night in my girlfriends neighborhood lake which is like 90 acres and we gigged 15 of them. Some pretty good ones to. Good luck man


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 27, 2007)

I haven't been yet this year.I saw a few the other day and it got me thinking about trying them out.Do you guys know when they young ones will be mature enough?

Me and Ben (G&G78) went out last year.We wound up with 21 in less than an hour.The gig broke so we called it a night.Here'a pic...


----------



## Researcher31726 (May 28, 2007)

Do you eat the frog legs, then?
Is frog-gigging as popular as it used to be?
You know me...questions, questions, and more questions...
Sue


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 28, 2007)

I love frog legs!I don't think it is quite as popular as it used to be,but there are people still doing it.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (May 28, 2007)

I'd always wanted to try it. One day me and PLP found a loaded hole while hog hunting and he asked if I wanted to go one night. I was glad he let me do a majority of the gigging so I could learn. We had a blast! Sorry 'bout the gig head Randolph, guess I was a little rough because I was over-anxious.  

When we hitting that hole again PLP?


----------



## BOWHOGKILLER (May 28, 2007)

can you use 22 ??  legal


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 29, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Do you eat the frog legs, then?
> Is frog-gigging as popular as it used to be?
> You know me...questions, questions, and more questions...
> Sue



Sometimes i keep a few to eat but most of the time i give them to someone else.......I do think it has lost popularity though.......


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 1, 2007)

We are going tonight.......Hopefully there will be pics for tomorrow.


Anyone in the Athens area want to tag along?


----------



## muddy_feet (Jun 1, 2007)

We do it in South Georgia, but use a .22

We still gig fish and few other things.........


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2007)

Went about 3 weeks ago to Lake Ammonia just outside of Tallahassee.  We didn't see all that many.  Seemed to still be a little chilly at night though.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jun 5, 2007)

BOWHOGKILLER said:


> can you use 22 ??  legal



I searched the Regs,and frogs are considered a non-game species,and it says for non-game species you can use any firearm...wouldn't suggest a .270 on a bullfrog though..Just kiddin'..

If you go where we hunt there may be a different law.You know how that goes.I tried to contact one of my GW friends but he must be off or too busy.I'll find out what they say and let you know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2007)

22 shorts and pellet guns both work well. We got well over 130 last year. Aim between the eyes. Good Luck!


----------



## tyler1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have not even thought about doing this in forever.  We did this when I was in school but that was in the 70's.  We used to wade in the ponds at night with a flash light, a gig and a bad to put them in.  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a blast. I've gigged tham and also shined them and scooped them up with my hands.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jun 15, 2007)

I ran up on this thread a few nights ago, so today I picked up a gig, and taking my two boys giging tonight. I haven't been giging in 25 years. It should be a blast.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 15, 2007)

wish I had a gig last Monday night in the mts at lake Conasauga where at dark till daylight there must have been 50 big bullfrogs going off all night, it was incredibly loud


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, things didn't go quite how I expected. Only  heard a few big frogs, and not that many of them. We only saw 3 bullfrogs that were about 1 1/2" in dia. and 1 tree frog. I'm thinking that the afternoon thunder shower we had kind of messed us up as well. Everything was glittering and reflecting the light. I guess we'll wait until later in the summer to try it again. I really wanted to try the frog legs again, but what do you do???? Oh well, the kids had a blast, but they wanted to see more frogs too.


----------



## gbrewer2 (Jun 18, 2007)

I  always go giggin with a bow


----------



## Outdoorsnole (Jun 18, 2007)

One thing you need to try if you haven't.  Shine the frog with the light and tie a piece of mono line to a cane pole and a small fly fishing fly at the other end.  Make sure you have the light on the frog and the fly and dangle the fly over the frog.  I know some people that catch more this way than gigging them.  Even if you don't see frogs, you can do this over lilly pads, it's sort of like blind casting and site casting to fish, except it's frogs and they'll bite.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey, FD74 !!! When you go gigging, does GAGirl go, too ?
If so, who actually does the gigging, and who holds the light?? (bet I already know)...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey, FD74 !!! When you go gigging, does GAGirl go, too ?
> If so, who actually does the gigging, and who holds the light?? (bet I already know)...



She has never been..........


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, how many did y'all gig? Frog legs are some fine eatin....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 19, 2007)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Well, how many did y'all gig? Frog legs are some fine eatin....



It was a bad night..........Only about 9 or 10 and we missed 2............


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 19, 2007)

fulldraw74 said:


> She has never held the light..........




Yeah, that's what I thought...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Yeah, I never think first...





Thats alright....we have come to expect it from you......


----------

